# New Wilson Combat Hi Power IWB Holster



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I just recieved my Wilson Combat Companion IWB Leather holster by mail today. They had them on sale and I just could not pass up a good deal. I have been wearing it around the office all day and it is very comfortable. It really holds the gun securely and I really like the high ride design. It will really get a workout this weekend as we are headed to the San Antonio Stock Show & Rodeo.


----------

